# No one ever squats



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

What is it with people and gyms. I reckon for every 20 people doing bench press or curls, only 1 will squat?

Even training back - I rarely see people doing heavy rows and heavy pulldowns - Infact, people rarely train back full stop.

Crazy world.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup its great, my gym can be busy as **** and on leg day you rarely have to wait for the squat rack unless someone is doing bicep curls 

Infact i hardly ever see guys training legs at all. Keep seeing guys in the gym with good upper body and no legs. Mine could be bigger but at least i have some shape. How do people miss this!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mate, you should really know this by now, are you a total newb or something?

It's all about the pecs, bis and abs, thats where its at bro :thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

rs007 said:


> Mate, you should really know this by now, are you a total newb or something?
> 
> It's all about the pecs, bis and abs, thats where its at bro :thumbup1:


cant beat a bar body


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I remember in my gym, one lad who went about 3 times a week dissapeared for a good few weeks, comes back his upper torso, shoulders and chest quite allot bigger than I previously thought, he's lifting more than usual so I just assumed he'd been on a course of aas, fair enough not got a problem with that lol but his legs are still twiglettes. :lol:

Looks so fvcking stupid because he always wears shorts. :laugh:

Note: never seen him once do legs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Mate, you should really know this by now, are you a total newb or something?
> 
> It's all about the pecs, bis and abs, thats where its at bro :thumbup1:


yea as it is easier to wear a sleevless shirt in a club than shorts..... :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Admittedly I don't see everyone who trains at my gym, but of those that I do, literally only 3 or 4 of us squat or deadlift.

As mentioned above though, the squat rack does get used though, for bicep curls and upright rows!! :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

leg session aint leg session without squat .. i used to hate squats because it was hard .. i started doing them now i can squat 1.5 my own body weight  so happy about it lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yea as it is easier to wear a sleevless shirt in a club than shorts..... :thumb:


I find i have trouble getting in when i wear my running shorts to the local clubs :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i dont complain, less people using the squat rack


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the posey plum brigade have evolved now, these days they do.......... triceps too!

probably just because men's health mag pointed out that they make up more of your overall arm size then bi's

BUILD MUSCLE AND LOSE FAT IN 4 WEEKS

SEX IS THE BEST CARDIO

AND NO NEED TO STOP EATING WHAT YOU WANT!!!!!!


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

On the sex thing it is very good cardio, i lost 7lbs in 3 days over a weekend with my girlfriend, although it was just water weight and dehydration


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

The T-shirt Bodybuilders.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i didnt use to bover with squats, but now after 2 years training i finaly started squats last week mon, i have them in halfhour:O


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sizar said:


> leg session aint leg session without squat .. i used to hate squats because it was hard .. i started doing them now i can squat 1.5 my own body weight  so happy about it lol


really guess you have never done one of my leg sessions then......i have not squatted or deadlifted for 13yrs


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

So Paul, what does one of your leg sessions look like then mate? I'd be interested to hear as you obviously have got results from it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

T.F. said:


> So Paul, what does one of your leg sessions look like then mate? I'd be interested to hear as you obviously have got results from it.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/25966-try-these-routines-legs.html

I have it saved in my bookmarks. Has come in very usefull for me. When i've been stuck at the same weight on squats for a while I switch to that workout. Good to mix it up a little.

My gym is the same. Nobody ever trains legs. The squat rack mainly gets used for rows and shrugs. :cursing:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yea as it is easier to wear a sleevless shirt in a club than shorts..... :thumb:


But even thats pointless unless on Nap 50s


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i do but my bum grows more than anything


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

The squat rack in the gym I go to is free 12 out of the 13 hours a day - even the owner said it!


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm the only one my gym that does squats, then again my gym does consist of me and my mate who lives up the road


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/25966-try-these-routines-legs.html
> 
> I have it saved in my bookmarks. Has come in very usefull for me. When i've been stuck at the same weight on squats for a while I switch to that workout. Good to mix it up a little.
> 
> My gym is the same. Nobody ever trains legs. The squat rack mainly gets used for rows and shrugs. :cursing:


just added my latest leg session to that post


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It all depends what you want, if you want brutal leg power then squat, but most bodybuilders can do all sorts of other stuff to get the size, shape and definition they need without squatting.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

laurie g said:


> i do but my bum grows more than anything


hahaha thats why i love them, my gf says i have no bum so guess i need to up the weight lol.

i squat but i dont think they are essential same with dl , ipersonally i love these but i have friends who havenever done either and still bulit decent wheels and back. ponys for courses and all that.

i think new trainers should include them though in a first routine though imo as i think they will help buidl a good structure to work on, plus paul obv knows alot more about what works for him than a averae or new trainer would, guess its all experience

out of curiosaty i too would love to see your leg work out

thanks


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I hate doing squats in my gym because it's a crappy slanted smith machine, awful. So I usually just alternate with leg extensions, lunges and leg press.

I love working my back though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't do squats because i don't know how too properly

I've always had a dodgy back and i'm terrified i'll do it wrong and fvck myself up. I do train my back and legs every week though. Fortunately i'm blessed with good legs anyway.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What is it with people and gyms. I reckon for every 20 people doing bench press or curls, only 1 will squat?


dont you know squatting is bad for your knees bro?

anyway, no one can see your legs in a club when you're sippin on your corona by the bar. upper body is where its at. women only like pecs and biceps. work anything else and you're just wasting time you could be out pulling women.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

laurie g said:


> i do but my bum grows more than anything


 same here but i still squat, i think i am addicted.

but noawadays i do front squat 4 weeks (less bum work) and 4 weeks back squat.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

godsgifttoearth said:


> dont you know squatting is bad for your knees bro?
> 
> anyway, no one can see your legs in a club when you're sippin on your corona by the bar. upper body is where its at. women only like pecs and biceps. work anything else and you're just wasting time you could be out pulling women.


LMFAO!!! :lol:


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

People are massively epic pussies is the thing.

I used to hate Squatting and Deadlifting when I first started working out, but now I've got used to them and do you know what I realised?

In the grand scheme of things you can do with your body, these lifts aren't even that tough, what they are is a lot of fun and totally awesome. Sure they require a massive amount of effort, but you only have to focus through the pain for like 30 seconds per set.

Compared to doing 20 minutes of high intensity circuit training, trying to set a new 1500m PB or going 3 back to back rounds of grappling, this **** is easy.

When I rock up to the squat rack, I'm excited.

When I turn up to BJJ practice, I'm dreading it.

But aside from being pussies, I think a lot of people simply don't understand that these lifts will be beneficial in getting them strong and giving them a big upper body. That said there are some HUGE guys at my gym who rarely leave the Bench area.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ I always remember when I was on holiday in santa ponsa, went to the local gym, quite a hardcore gym, quite a few big b4stards. There was one guy who was laughable, he had a ridiculously huge upperbody, and I mean HUGE. And he had the smallest legs I've ever seen Total chicken legs, sticks.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

As I get to know more people at the gym they all keep advising me not to do squats because "they'll knacker your knees" and not to do deadlifts because they'll "hurt your back" not sure what I should be doing then....dips are bad as well btw


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Training isn't all squats and deadlifts!

I do both, and like both, great exercises.. both great for building mass all over.. they still aren't the be all and end all! People could get a decent back if they stuck with rowing variations for the rest of your life or stuck with leg press variations for decent legs, other exercises work too as long as you do them properly..

Just because someone doesn't do them doesn't mean they are a pussy, maybe they physically can't, maybe they are scared.. I prefer to concentrate on what I'm doing and not get caught up with the kids who never make progress.

I also agree with the bum growing shout lol, I'm not sure why this is, maybe it's my stance or something :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I second that I do both and enjoy em


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Admittedly I don't see everyone who trains at my gym, but of those that I do, literally only 3 or 4 of us squat or deadlift.
> 
> As mentioned above though, the squat rack does get used though, for bicep curls and upright rows!! :lol:


I don't get it, are we bodybuilders or powerlifters? I genuinely don't understand why people harp on about squats and deadlifts as if all bbers should do them. Yes they are useful, but IMO a squat isn't superior to a leg press for quad development, and nor is a deadlift compared to a lat pulldown or seated row. It's apples and oranges, but who cares if people don't squat? Many people have great sets of wheels and a great back without ever squating or deadlifting. That's because they're bbers, not powerlifters!

I was recommended a starting strength program by pretty much everyone on the forum when I started training - my back session consisted of 5x5 for deadlits and the same for bb rows. This resulted in very little back width development and wasn't really an appropriate routine for bbing. Point is, apparently rows, deads, squats etc are all superior because they're free weights and the latter apparently strengthen your "core". I personally think people are confusing two different sports. I do currently squat, but if my gym had a hack squat I'd probably be experimenting with that currently. I do deadlift, but I do it at the end of a workout and keep the reps high.

Come to think of it, in Zack's new DVD...Neil Hill doesn't even get him to do squats!!? He just does leg extensions, leg presses and lunges. What is Neil thinking?? It's almost as if Zack isn't a powerlifter!?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't get it, are we bodybuilders or powerlifters? I genuinely don't understand why people harp on about squats and deadlifts as if all bbers should do them. Yes they are useful, but IMO a squat isn't superior to a leg press for quad development, and nor is a deadlift compared to a lat pulldown or seated row. It's apples and oranges, but who cares if people don't squat? Many people have great sets of wheels and a great back without ever squating or deadlifting. That's because they're bbers, not powerlifters!
> 
> I was recommended a starting strength program by pretty much everyone on the forum when I started training - my back session consisted of 5x5 for deadlits and the same for bb rows. This resulted in very little back width development and wasn't really an appropriate routine for bbing. Point is, apparently rows, deads, squats etc are all superior because they're free weights and the latter apparently strengthen your "core". I personally think people are confusing two different sports. I do currently squat, but if my gym had a hack squat I'd probably be experimenting with that currently. I do deadlift, but I do it at the end of a workout and keep the reps high.
> 
> Come to think of it, in Zack's new DVD...Neil Hill doesn't even get him to do squats!!? He just does leg extensions, leg presses and lunges. What is Neil thinking?? It's almost as if Zack isn't a powerlifter!?


I've gotta agree with this tbh. A lot of people hype them up. And sure deadlift, squats are amazing exercises that work the body as a whole, but imo a bodybuilder can live without them.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Mate, you should really know this by now, are you a total newb or something?
> 
> It's all about the pecs, bis and abs, thats where its at bro :thumbup1:


* Disco Muscles*


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

been going to my gym for about 9 months now

i have never seen 1 person do deadlifts or squats and very rare i see someone do leg press


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

TOBE said:


> I also agree with the bum growing shout lol, I'm not sure why this is, maybe it's my stance or something :lol:


How far you lean forward and how deep you go could be factors


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

SALKev said:


> How far you lean forward and how deep you go could be factors


I squat to the floor i think that might be it? due to the stretch at the very bottom?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I've gotta agree with this tbh. A lot of people hype them up. And sure deadlift, squats are amazing exercises that work the body as a whole, but imo a bodybuilder can live without them.


But lets be honest, most bodybuilders have pretty poor legs.

Most bodybuilders don't train their legs properly.

I agree once at a certain level the risks may outweight the rewards and certain people have better results using extensions and leg presses.

Most new people should be squatting and deadlifting. These both build the LEGS not just the quads, and build a hamstring foundation second to none IMO.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i dont complain, less people using the squat rack


thts the way to think about it


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

laurie g said:


> i do but my bum grows more than anything


Ha ha me too, I never had an ass until I started squatting............quite proud of it now!:laugh:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

TOBE said:


> I squat to the floor i think that might be it? due to the stretch at the very bottom?


 :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

PHHead said:


> Ha ha me too, I never had an ass until I started squatting............quite proud of it now!:laugh:


me2! :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Never see anyone doing squats or any of the big lifts in my gym (other than bench).

But then one say I saw a group of lads (few skinny guys with one huge bloke - powerlifter looking person) doing Clean and Jerks.

Then on the same day some bloke came in and started deadlifting! (with shat form, hyperextending like fvck, but still)

I almost had a heart attack from the shock.

But I've never seen anyone squat, when I get back to my gym in a few days it will be the first time squats have been in my workout since I moved there, and I can see everyone giving me funny looks.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

martin brown said:


> *But lets be honest, most bodybuilders have pretty poor legs. *
> 
> *Most bodybuilders don't train their legs properly. *
> 
> ...


I wouldnt agree with that lol if we are talking wannabe bicep boys doing a token leg sesh type bodybuilders then yes,but you have to be blind not to see all the awesome quads sported by both competitive and serious rec bodybuilders!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

weeman said:


> I wouldnt agree with that lol if we are talking wannabe bicep boys doing a token leg sesh type bodybuilders then yes,but you have to be blind not to see all the awesome quads sported by both competitive and serious rec bodybuilders!!


Really?

You can honestly say that when you watch a show there are a majority that you could say have impressive legs?

I know the best have good legs, that's pretty obvious and normally a main reason why they're the best. But the average competitor I've seen has poor legs in comparison to the rest of their body. Impressive legs are an exception rather than a rule IMO.

Edit: I notice you said quads  even less have good hamstrings, glutes or lower backs


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

sizar said:


> leg session aint leg session without squat .. i used to hate squats because it was hard .. i started doing them now i can squat 1.5 my own body weight  so happy about it lol


Really?? ....you should try my leg sessions.....4 sets of lunges on a saturday afternoon :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Squats and deadlifts, first thing I did in the gym when starting out 

Tbh I hate training arms....


----------



## muscled15 (Dec 31, 2009)

iv bin training 4 about 3 years propley now and only about 6 months ago started sqauting and deadlifts, i have had some really good gains i wish i done them from the start


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Really?
> 
> You can honestly say that when you watch a show there are a majority that you could say have impressive legs?
> 
> ...


Mate the calibre of competitors is improving all the time - you go to any amateur show and I'll bet the majority of competitors have a decent set of wheels. Anyone with enough knowledge to get into contest shape surely knows that legs need to be trained. I've personally never had any trouble with mine as I'm quite bottom heavy, but I see guys leg training all the time in my gym - I wouldn't say they're neglected at all


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

martin brown said:


> But lets be honest, most bodybuilders have pretty poor legs.
> 
> Most bodybuilders don't train their legs properly.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong m8, im not suggesting not to do them. Im just saying that it may not be 100% mandatory. But it should be encouraged. Most don't train legs properly, I will even put my hand up and say I've been negligent to legs at times.


----------



## wolfgang93 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate doing legs but only because I play hockey. My leg days always end up being close to a game day and sometimes after killing legs I feel like a damn wobbly noodle trying to skate lol!

To be totally honest when I was playing in a highly competitive league I slacked hard on legs because skating everyday for 2 hours was a sick workout. My legs never got huge but were toned and strong.

I just recently got back into hockey but before that I was out for about 2 years and got into muay thai. Im ashamed to admit it but BARELY worked legs in those 2 year. but after not working legs at all except from cardio and muay thai I could still squat out 315lbs for sets when weighing about 185lbs about 10% bf. Im not sure how good that is but im ****ed about how much stronger my legs would be right now if i wasnt such a d!ckhead for those 2 years haha

my leg day always has squats, leg press, calf raise, extension and curls. I kill it on the squat and leg press and i always try to add something else in like lunges to spice things up.

I have a bad hip from an old hockey injury but luckily it only hurt once in a while and in that case i switch my routine slightly (sumo squats for example feel great when my hip is acting up)

also I would love to incorporate deadlift. does anyone have a ULR to point me in the direction for proper deadlift form(if not then thats cool, i'll find one for sure). I never slack upper body so why the hell should I continue neglecting my legs, right?

Thanks bro's


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

weeman said:


> I wouldnt agree with that lol if we are talking wannabe bicep boys doing a token leg sesh type bodybuilders then yes,but you have to be blind not to see all the awesome quads sported by both competitive and serious rec bodybuilders!!


having judged at the BNBF shows and being a regular reader of the beef magazine i would state thats rubbish - the amount of guys who you see at shows (not the guys winning but in a line of seven or eight) who have good wheels is pretty small, yet i will see tons who have great chest, bicep, shoulder development - and its never that you get a guy walk on stage with absolutely awesome legs and crap upperbody yet this happens all the time in reverse.

whilst i would agree the typical back squat isn't great for some, the vast majority of people avoid squats and deads because they are hard and require to actually do some proper work compared to benching and curling - clealry those taking their sport serious will be different but unfortunately its a small minority compared to the masses that train IMO


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i love squats, i've been using 15 reppers for a fair while now and something i soley attribute my leg development to.

I leg press and do some leg extensions but only after breaking them down with 3-4 sets of those 15 reppers.

I have used Pscarbs leg routine before and it is effective, but you go back to what you love.

My opinion is, if you enjoy an exercise and it yields results, stick to it.

You have to enjoy what you do


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't get it, are we bodybuilders or powerlifters? I genuinely don't understand why people harp on about squats and deadlifts as if all bbers should do them. Yes they are useful, but IMO a squat isn't superior to a leg press for quad development, and nor is a deadlift compared to a lat pulldown or seated row. It's apples and oranges, but who cares if people don't squat? Many people have great sets of wheels and a great back without ever squating or deadlifting. That's because they're bbers, not powerlifters!
> 
> I was recommended a starting strength program by pretty much everyone on the forum when I started training - my back session consisted of 5x5 for deadlits and the same for bb rows. This resulted in very little back width development and wasn't really an appropriate routine for bbing. Point is, apparently rows, deads, squats etc are all superior because they're free weights and the latter apparently strengthen your "core". I personally think people are confusing two different sports. I do currently squat, but if my gym had a hack squat I'd probably be experimenting with that currently. I do deadlift, but I do it at the end of a workout and keep the reps high.
> 
> Come to think of it, in Zack's new DVD...Neil Hill doesn't even get him to do squats!!? He just does leg extensions, leg presses and lunges. What is Neil thinking?? It's almost as if Zack isn't a powerlifter!?


Fair play mate, but I enjoy deadlifting and find it a useful exercise. To be honest I've only started squatting in the past few months due to a bad knee. But yeah, horses for courses and all that.

Having said that, the guys that do perform these exercises are the biggest lads in my gym


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martin brown said:


> But lets be honest, most bodybuilders have pretty poor legs.
> 
> Most bodybuilders don't train their legs properly.
> 
> ...


i will agree that in a regional qualifier when you compare the lower half to the upper body it is normally poor in comparison obviously there are exceptions to this rule....i would probably also agree that most new guys to the scene do not train there legs properly as to most they get into Bodybuilding for big arms and chest...hell i know i did :thumb: it is sometimes a few years in before they start to really train there legs and by legs i mean quads many seem to forget about Hamstrings and calf's......

i will say the best legs i have seen on a new competitor has to be owned by Incredible Bulk front back and side.....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Will squats help with abdominals too then?

I never do any direct ab work, as you can probably see from my avi.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i will say the best legs i have seen on a new competitor has to be owned by Incredible Bulk front back and side.....


thats just made my day :thumb:

thank you Paul, very kind words


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What is it with people and gyms. I reckon for every 20 people doing bench press or curls, only 1 will squat?
> 
> Even training back - I rarely see people doing heavy rows and heavy pulldowns - Infact, people rarely train back full stop.
> 
> Crazy world.


At my gym i dont even think its that many... Ive seen probably... 10 people in a gym of 5000 members squat.. So we all talk to each other.

Honestly its a hand full at my gym. JOKE


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Will squats help with abdominals too then?
> 
> I never do any direct ab work, as you can probably see from my avi.


Definitely, they're great for the whole of your core. When you watch someone doing squats with no top on you can see the strain on the abs, they're getting a decent working.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Squats for sets of 20 = the hardest ab workout I have ever had


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Squats for sets of 20 = the hardest ab workout I have ever had


Yup, 20 rep crunches = the hardest leg workout I've ever had :thumb:


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> really guess you have never done one of my leg sessions then......i have not squatted or deadlifted for 13yrs


Hi Can I ask why?

The two exercises I have added to my training are deadlifts and squats.

Regards

nn


----------

